# 28rsds



## fightfamily (Apr 6, 2007)

New to the forum but just brought the 2007 28rsds home. I think the family will like it. Cant wait to use it next weekend.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to the cult er family! you're gonna love it here! you must tell us where you are from!


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome aboard. check the rally ffofrum to see if there is one near you. We just returned from our first and it was a gas.
Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome, and you'll love it. Great choice for a family.









Tony


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on your new trailer!









Where y'all from?

Mark


----------



## rasvms (Jan 5, 2007)

Enjoy the 28RSDS. We are newbies as well and love the trailer.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to the site!









Congratulations on the new camper!


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

welcome aboard and enjoy the 28rsds. We love ours and i can't wait to go camping again! We found it has tons of room for our seven member family. Don't hesitate to ask questions, as I know I have asked some rather mundane questions and still received great answers!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome fightfamily to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 28RSDS and enjoy 
Glad you joined us

Don


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I know you will love your travel trailer. Enjoy your trip next weekend. Where are you guys from?

Darlene


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Welcome-----you'll love the Outback!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







That's a great TT. You're gonna love it. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## Outback Steve (Mar 29, 2007)

Congrats on your 28RSDS. We just got ours last month and love it. We are going out for the second time this weekend. Hope you have a great weekend. Keep posting.
Michelle


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the group. I, like yourself have just came onboard. I am enjoying the board and loving my Outback. I know you will too.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi fightfamily
















Outbackers! 

AND Congratulations on your new 28rsds!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------

